# Sam's or Costco



## qgal (Mar 30, 2014)

Has anyone found bellies at Sam's or Costco? If you did, were they meaty? How was the price per pound?


----------



## gbduke (Mar 30, 2014)

Qgal, im in new orleans area and our local sams and costco do not carry bellys and are not interested in bringing them in either.i find the best place to go is my local grocery or meat market,these guys usually will bring in a case for me  and sell over the counter what ever i dont buy'i almost always buy the 50#case'.give it a shot cant hurt.oh and i always bring the guys behind the counter a little bacon when im done smoking it to say thanks!


----------



## qgal (Mar 30, 2014)

My grocery stores wouldn't order them for me but I'll try an area meat market. Love your idea of sharing the "joy" of good bacon!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 30, 2014)

Old school Butchers, they frequently process Deer too, usually get whole or half Hogs in and break them down for restaurants or their retail outlet. Also check Asian or Hispanic Markets. They usually carry bellies...JJ


----------



## dave17a (Mar 30, 2014)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Old school Butchers, they frequently process Deer too, usually get whole or half Hogs in and break them down for restaurants or their retail outlet. Also check Asian or Hispanic Markets. They usually carry bellies...JJ


Got a local and the meatiest bellies, and they do deer. Gov't makes them change everthing to do deer, but that is a good thing. Good luck


----------



## eman (Mar 30, 2014)

Also if you have a Hispanic market in your area ,check w/ them.

 i get my bellies at a Hispanic grocery at a good price


----------

